# Lüftersteuerung USB-Ansteuerung



## Drakexz (19. Juli 2015)

*Lüftersteuerung USB-Ansteuerung*

Gibt es eigentlich eine "vernünftige" Alternative zu der Aquaero 5 LT?

Ziel ist es 12 120mm 3-Pin Lüfter (2 x 6 pro Anschluss) anzuschließen und über USB via Software zu regeln. Ein Display will und kann ich nicht gebrauchen. 
Eventuell vorhandene Temperaturfühler wären eine schöne Erweiterung, die Steuerung über USB ist aber Pflicht. (Eingebaut wird die Steuerung versteckt)

Irgendwie scheint die Steuerung konkurenzlos zu sein. 
Bin schon fast geneigt die Steuerung zu kaufen.


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung USB-Ansteuerung*

Warum nicht als PWM mit einem Splitterkabel und dann halt über Fanspeed den Mainboardanschluss regeln?
Ergibt zwar ein bisschen einen Kabelbaum, ist aber deutlich günstiger.
Akasa AK-CBFA07-45 Flexa FP5S PWM-Splitterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung USB-Ansteuerung*

Corsair Commander Mini mit dem Tool "Siv64x", um die Lüfter zuzuverlässig steuern zu können. Die originale Software kann man auch verwenden, ist aber schon mal etwas zickig.

Jedenfalls hat man somit Zugriff auf so gut wie alle Sensoren des Systems und kann benutzerdefinierte Kurven anlegen.


----------



## Drakexz (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung USB-Ansteuerung*

Weil es zwingend in 2 Teile aufgesplittet werden muss. 6 Lüfter rein und 6 Lüfter raus die jeweils getrennt geregelt werden sollen. (z.B. etwas schneller am Einlass und etwas langsammer am Auslass.)
Ich möchte nicht auf das Mainboard angewiesen sein nur um die Lüfter zu regeln-


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung USB-Ansteuerung*

Wo ist der unterschied ob man über das MB per Software regelt oder über USB (auf dem MB) per Software regelt?


----------



## Drakexz (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung USB-Ansteuerung*

Einen USB Anschluss hab ich immer aber die Lüfteranschlüsse unterscheiden sich bekannter Weise ja zwischen den unterschiedlichen Herstellern / Modellen.


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung USB-Ansteuerung*



Drakexz schrieb:


> Einen USB Anschluss hab ich immer aber die Lüfteranschlüsse unterscheiden sich bekannter Weise ja zwischen den unterschiedlichen Herstellern / Modellen.



Bitte was?
Was sollte sich deiner Meinung nach unterscheiden?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung USB-Ansteuerung*

Die integrierten Steuerungen können zum Beispiel zu hohe Mindestdrehzahlen, keine funktionierende Steuerung von PWM-Lüftern, schrottige Software oder einfach keinen Zugriff auf andere Sensoren (HDD, GPU oder eigene Fühler) haben. 

In meinem Fall brauche ich die Corsair, weil alle der o.g. Punkte (außer vielleicht der PWM-Ansteuerung) auf mein Asus-MB  zutreffen. Mein Intake und meine beiden 120mm auf der R9 290 sind zum Beispiel von den Sensoren der GPU abhängig. Und da verlasse ich mich auch nicht auf irgendwelche popligen Dioden einer 25 Euro Lüftersteuerung, die nur die Raumtemperatur plus-minus 10 Grad messen 

Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden, ob es ihm diese Investition Wert ist.


----------



## Drakexz (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung USB-Ansteuerung*

z.B. mein aktuelles Mainboard har 2 4Pin Anschlüsse und ich glaub 3 3Pin Anschlüsse. Mein Gehäuse werd ich länger behalten als das Mainboard. Wer sagt jetzt, dass mein nächstes MB die gleiche oder mindestens die gleicht Anzahl an Anschlüssen hat? (mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ein 4Pin schon für den Cpu Lüfter "draufgeht")

Mit einer separaten Lüftersteuerung bin ich einfach unabhängiger als wenn ich mich auf das Mainboard verlasse.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung USB-Ansteuerung*

Also wenn es wirklich nur um die Anzahl der Anschlüsse geht, dann sollte man tatsächlich lieber einen Y-Adapter verwenden. Da sehe ich noch keinen Grund für eine weitreichendere Steuerung in dem Preisbereich, wenn man es wirklich nur davon abhängig macht.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung USB-Ansteuerung*

Echte PWM Anschlüsse sind gerade erst im kommen, Asus beispielsweise verbaut sie mittlerweile (ab Z97) durchgehend. Bei anderen Herstellern sind 2 Minimum,Tendenz steigend.  Natürlich sind die auch immer kompatibel zur 3Pin Spannungsregulierung.
Bevor also Lüfteranschlüsse wegfallen werden eher die internen USB2 Stecker seltener durch USB3 und 3.1 (aber selbst das ist unwahrschreinlich  )


----------

